# What kind of wood for interior wall?



## jogr (Jul 24, 2007)

Just regular Kiln Dried, #2 or better. Species doesn't matter a lot. SPF (spruce, pine, fir) is common but you might find DF (Douglas Fir) or Hem F (Hemlock fir). Those are all fine.


----------



## kindrox (May 5, 2010)

In my house, anything that sees moisture (like bathrooms and doorframes) gets pressure treated wood. It gives an extra bit of protection and bugs won't eat them if you live in a termite zone.


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

Actually is there any reason NOT to go with PT lumber for indoors? I was thinking of doing this for my basement. 2x4 footer/header and studs all PT.

Is there any codes against that perhaps in case of fire? (toxic fumes)


----------



## kindrox (May 5, 2010)

Inspectors have never said boo about it. I have never used them as a header but don't see why it would be a problem.


----------



## RoyalAcresRod (May 27, 2009)

One problem with using PT in that manner is the twisting and bowing of the PT as it dries out. Ask me how I know! Methinks that a better method is to use standard studs with a proper vapor barrier to prevent water or moisture from getting to the wood. For bottom plates, though, I believe PT to be an excellent idea.

Too, with the newer PT formulations, one has to be careful to use the proper fasteners...I think it requires HOT dip galvanizing or stainless steel.

rod


----------



## kindrox (May 5, 2010)

> Too, with the newer PT formulations, one has to be careful to use the proper fasteners...I think it requires HOT dip galvanizing or stainless steel.


Lots of deck screws say they are good fot pressure treated. I've never used them as studs in a long wall or something.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Yikes-----Use regular studs---Pressure treated studs will twist and bow as they dry!!!

The studs had better not be a wet area when you are done. Just build the shower correctly in the first place.

PT studs are not allowed on interior construction except when in direct contact with concrete.
That's code here---likely where you are ,too.----Mike---


----------



## canadaclub (Oct 19, 2006)

That kind of makes sense Mike...if, God forbid, the house caught fire imagine the toxins that would be released. Up here it is also illegal to burn PT wood in fireplaces, etc. just for that reason.


----------

